# Splashed v. Varigated



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How can you tell the difference between one and the other?

I know varigated is dominant but what about splashed?

What are the codes for these genes?

I've heard varigated is lethal in its homoygous form, but how is the lethal expressed (Stillborn, failure to thrive babies, radioactive green mice with monster tumors)?

Is splashed also lethal in its homozygous form?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Splashed is apparently the name for the gene(s) that make splashed and tricolour meeces. I don't think it's related at all the variegated. the tri genes can make a mouse that looks variegated, however. Variegated is a pattern of marking that is consistent and even all over the mouse, while splashed can be anything from light streaks all over to bold swathes of color in almost any distribution anywhere on the mouse. Splashed is not lethal at all. I didn't know variegated was, for that matter. where did you get the idea it was?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I read something somewhere... If I find it, I'll post it. I have a mouse that almost looks like a BEW, she has dark eyes, her ears are speckled, and she has the tiniest line of grey on her back end, and I was wondering if she was varigated or splashed.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't take my word for it, but I think I read that ****. variegated is lethal somewhere . . .

Well, the genotype is W/w, but the lethal form is W/W ?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, W/W is lethal. Babies die before they're born. Variegated is white-on-color. Also, some W/w mice develop megacolon.

Splashed (Spl/*) is color-on-color and is not lethal. A mouse can be both at the same time.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah... then I think the mouse I got is a varigated. I was looking closer, and it seems like the thin line of color on her back might be a slightly larger patch, but her base coat is apparently a really light roan, so it's hard to tell how big the color spot is.


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

i have pics from vari... you can have vari in more white or more color.... i will make more pics from my new linie how is very white...

























Ps: Vari it make the basic color very light so black...it show more than a sepia...


----------

